# Frustrating edit



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Is there a time-limit on editing a post? That is, can I edit it too quickly?

I've made a few posts recently and put either a spelling mistake or wanted to add something, and noticed straight away. So I click 'edit', make the change, submit it and get an IE error that I've forgotten. If I hit 'back' the edit has gone, but if I re-make the changes, wait a while (a minute, maybe less) it accepts the edit.

I know it could just be general internet stuff, but it's weird that it is so consistent on an edit made quickly after a post.

ETA - as a test, I just tried to edit this post within seconds. When I click 'submit' I get "IE cannot display this page".

EATA - the first time, I just added "test, test" and submitted. The second time I typed in that sentence above, and the extra time was enough to allow it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Edits have never caused me a problem. Internet Explorer is unable to display page for some reason. 
Log-in using Chrome & try editing quickly again.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure which version of IE you're using @droopsnoot, but IE11 is no longer supported by Microsoft since they are now concentrating on Edge so problems with IE are going to start happening more and more. For this reason, I would recommend switching over to either Chrome, Firefox or Edge to see if it improves your experience.

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Microsoft will continue to support IE11 which shipped with Windows 10 until 2025. Support has ended for older versions of IE.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows ... ie-support

Support for IE11 installed on older versions of the Windows operating system will end earlier depending on when extended support ends for that Windows version. Windows 7 extended support ends in 2020 for example.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/hel ... fact-sheet

You could say that Microsoft no longer "promote" IE as they are promoting Edge and you can also say that some third party developers no longer support IE so users of IE may find some websites have display or functionality issues.

You could install another browser alongside IE, such as Chrome etc and simply copy and paste the URL that doesn't work properly with IE into Chrome to see if it improves. You can also find examples at the moment that display better in IE and Chrome has issues. So it's useful to have both. This gets more profound with mobile devices I find.

As for editing your post on this forum - don't use the back button to get to the edit window of your latest post that contains an error. Click the "edit" button instead and correct it. Refreshing the page may also help if there's an issue. If you compose a long post it's always a good idea to copy the whole thing onto the clipboard before posting just in case an error or untimely logout loses your post - happened to me a few times!


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

You're absolutely right @John-H. I worded my response poorly. I only meant to say that, with the launch of Edge, IE11 will likely become less of a focus/priority for Microsoft, so it might be worth checking out another browser.

Are you still experiencing issues @droopsnoot?

Erik


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No worries Erik. I know what you mean only I still use IE11 on Windows 7, as Windows 10 had to many bugs when I tried it and Edge seemed a bit raw. Perhaps they've improved now?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

IE11 is slowly being pulled out of support. there's not much we can do to keep up with it. 
MS is really working on pushing Edge, and it's getting better especially for embed videos, youtube embed video don't work on several sites if you're using IE, it'll show up as a black box.

there are some other pretty decent browsers.

Lee


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Sorry, I quite forgot about this thread. What reminded me was trying an edit again and getting the same problem. I'm not using the "back" button after a post, I wouldn't be at all surprised if that caused trouble or, at the very least, duplicate posts.

I'll try to get around to testing it in Chrome, but the trouble is, I don't like Chrome because everything's in a different place to IE. I'm on Win7, the IE version is 11, I don't think it will take a later one and I heard nothing but bad reports about Edge when it came out.

I can work around it, just leave the edits for a minute before submitting.

I hadn't noticed there was a support thing with IE 11, though I did see that Flickr has suddenly started telling me it's an unsupported browser.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

We really don't recommend users to use IE on our forums due to how the browser scripting is built.
It causes users many problems as the forum functions may not be as compatible compared to other browsers.

Ed


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTFAdmin said:


> We really don't recommend users to use IE on our forums due to how the browser scripting is built.
> It causes users many problems as the forum functions may not be as compatible compared to other browsers.
> 
> Ed


Can you explain more about that Ed? This forum, unlike most Vertical Scope forums which use vBulletin, is based on phpBB. We've not updated the phpBB forum software here since well before 2012 before Jae sold this forum to VS and I don't recall any issues with Microsoft Internet Explorer then which was still at that time the most popular browser.

Are you thinking of vBulletin which isn't used here or some other incompatibility that's been introduced? Is the problem in the mobile extension that was added in 2015?

It's interesting to see how browser and device trends have changed:


----------

